# Looking for a couple artists



## TakeWalker (Apr 27, 2008)

In my rushing about to give kudos to furry artists on FA recently, I've run across a few artist names that don't match FA names. I figure someone else might know these folks and point me in the right direction.

0ddmix
mehko
Orion
Waking Maggie
zk/MiND


----------

